# Pioneer Premier DVC



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got a pair of pioneer premier that are daul voice coils, I was wonderin wha is the best way on hookin them up(wiring them together)

http://akamaipix.crutchfield.com/graphics/infolib/carlib/subs/2_2ohmDVC_05ohm.gif

or should i do it like this?
http://akamaipix.crutchfield.com/graphics/infolib/carlib/subs/2_2ohmDVC_8ohm.gif


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go with this one:
http://akamaipix.crutchfield.com/graphics/infolib/carlib/subs/2_2ohmDVC_05ohm.gif

Since you said each coil is 8 OHM, you will net 2 OHM (or 8/4)

2 OHM is a good value for the amp to use. <---1 chanel setup


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

where did he say they're dual 8?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/boxcalcs.asp

Use the calculators supplied by the site to figure out impedence. Treat each voice coil as its own speaker on the calculator. Add rms power requirements for speakers together to get total power handling.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> where did he say they're dual 8?


Told him in a IM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so if they are 2 DVC subs at 8Ω, do we all agree that he should hook them all in parallel making it total 2Ω?

Also, someone talk him into a mono amp, I can't see anyone using a 2 channel amp on 2 subs.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah parallel/parallel to 2ohm

you could use a 2ch amp if you wanted, but unless it was 2ohm stable bridged (1ohm stereo stable) you would be wasting half of the power. And if you did find one that was 2ohm stable bridged, it would be a LOT more expensive than a 2ohm stable mono amp of equivalent power.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Definitely parallel the drivers. VC's aren't as bad to run in series, but when you run drivers in series they create a lot more back-EMF which actually fights the current flow coming from the amp. The mass of the cone reverberating turns the voice coil into a small generator which moves electricity against the incoming power. Not something desirable.


----------

